# Loud cracking noises from tank



## frothhelmet (11 Oct 2014)

My glass aquarium has started to constantly make very loud cracking noises from the glass. As if the glass is rearranging itself. It's really quite surprisingly loud and makes it difficult to sleep in the same room. 

The aquarium is 12 liters only at 12"x8"x8", and has no glass rimming up top. It rests on a wooden desk. I also believe it to be quite old. It is also built incorrectly with the 4 side glass panes resting on top of the bottom pane rather than on the sides of it.

I don't suppose anything can be done to shut the stupid thing up except get a new tank. But do I have to worry about the damn thing failing and spilling water everywhere? Anyone with experience of something similar?

Cheers


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Oct 2014)

For real...Is it resting on foam or anything to cushion against uneven surface. Either way I'd seriously consider getting another tank sooner than later.


----------



## tim (11 Oct 2014)

I have to agree with troi, I have a little 12 ltr clearseal tank which recently popped a seal, I didn't notice for a few days the water had seeped into the under tank mat and I found a nice puddle behind the cabinet it sits on.


----------



## frothhelmet (11 Oct 2014)

The tank is resting directly against the desk - with no cushioning matt. That's probably a good idea to get one. Any idea why your clearseal tank busted?


----------



## tim (11 Oct 2014)

Maybe over zealous cleaning of the silicone or possibly stresses put on the seals by moving the tanks location several times can't be 100% sure tbh, little annoyed as it was my favourite of all my tanks.


----------



## kirk (11 Oct 2014)

Wo scary stuff.


----------



## kirk (11 Oct 2014)

I've just realised the dimensions of this noisey tank........I'd just replace it they are pence preferably with something that holds some water.


----------

